# Opinion needed: Singing "O Isis und Osiris" - Going to use for acceptance test



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

*Opinion needed: Singing "O Isis und Osiris" - Going to use for acceptance test*

Well, some of you might know an older thread of mine; however the title is very much outdated and it's kind of not that nice to keep bumping it after quite a while. 
If any mods feel like these should be merged, no worries, go ahead. 

If you're curious about my "progression" since Q4 2011, you can view it here: http://www.talkclassical.com/16503-would-like-opinion-my.html

So, I kind of wanted to try to sing this after having heard it. And now I want to use it for my acceptance test for the Conservatory coming year; so any opinions are greatly appreciated.

...My God, Sarastro is awesome.

Anyway, I haven't been working on my interpretation, however... I suppose students should not focus on that when their technique is imperfect still.

Here's it!


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

You seem to have more of a bass-baritone (rather than bass) timbre, and so the low notes are a little throaty. Perhaps work more on your upper range and find an aria that really suits your voice and shows off its great resonance. Also remember resonance =/= loudness, a truly resonant sound will come out free and unforced. Think about that with the higher notes and try to alter the sound without allowing the larynx to raise up.

When it comes to staying in tune its a little ropey, but don't worry, at this stage the resonance and quality of the sound is more important than being perfectly in tune, just try not to be flat in an actual audition.


----------

